# NookColor engadget review.



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/16/nook-color-review/#


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder if they made a mistake when they said that M4V was the only video format it's compatible with. B&N's site specifically says MP4 not M4V, and it seems more than a bit odd that they would use an Apple format.

The review seemed to be pretty good, it looks like the nook color needs a bit of polish, but other than that it looks pretty solid to me.


----------

